# Wee Man Picks Shaq Up Off The Ground



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Old, But Amusing...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5ihsEv6kmOE&color1=0x6699&color2=0x54abd6&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5ihsEv6kmOE&color1=0x6699&color2=0x54abd6&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rP3Jwq2_2Zk&color1=0x6699&color2=0x54abd6&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rP3Jwq2_2Zk&color1=0x6699&color2=0x54abd6&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

HAHHAHAHAHA Hilarious!!!!! Ive never seen that before...


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

geez that should've broken his spinal cord.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

:rofl:

Wow.


----------

